# My 4x8 layout



## BigBaby (Jan 11, 2013)

My sons first Christmas made me pull out a RTR set (Dale Earnhadrt Jr set) I had purchased on close out a few years back. Putting the train under the tree peaked my interest and the wife gave me permission to expand. So, I got a figure 8 kit and started searching the net and realized there's so much you can do on a 4x8 sheet. And, the layout grew to where it is right now. I simply carpeted a 4x8 sheet of pink extruded foam and have that set on 2 card tables, I need it to be mobile for now.

The DE Jr set on the inner loop with a reversing loop and 3 sidings and a 2nd RTR (Pennsylvania Flyer) on the outer loop. Now it's time for structure. Still tossing around ideas, I know I will have a heli-pad for the chopper that came with the DE Jr set, but other than that not sure. I'm thinking a factory of some sort trackside with a loading dock into the boxcar. 

He may only be 4 months old, but my son gets so excited when I run the trains.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think you win the award for the best naturally-lit layout! Nice real-estate there!

Congrats on the kid ... kids and trains are a GREAT mix. Hope you both enjoy the ride!

TJ


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking good, enjoy with your son! :thumbsup:


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

great layout !! enjoy with your son


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that like a spare bed room your in?
If so lock the door and tell the wife your taking it over! 

Buy her some flowers and a new piece of jewelry.
It is for the BOY you know.

The only thing I see is that once you reverse the inside train, your stuck running it one way unless you back up through the middle. Two more switches and a crossover in the middle would take care of that. 

Once you take over the whole room there are other ways.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm a big fan of shelf railroads, say 12" - 24" deep at maximum, and going around the room. These too can be portable, built as a collection of tables. When your son has fine enough motor control (his, not the railroad), he will want hands on. Such a shelf system would give him access to the entire road (especially at 12" deep). A runaround siding at each end and sidings in the middle will give a lot of operation which kids love. You can grow the legs of the tables as your height needs change. Or a padded bench 14" x 36" works great for short legs. A shelf railroad will minimize space taken from the room or if you get the entire room you can use peninsulas for more operational variety.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice start now you need a few buildings


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice start!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## BigBaby (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm looking into buildings now. I think I'm gonna make it a working yard. I've found a signal tower, yard office, switch tower I like and some working crew guys that i like. i haven't been able to find a factory that has a dock that can be placed trackside to 'load' straight into boxcars, any suggestions?

When I can sucker, I mean talk, the wife into letting me add on I'm thinking a small neighborhood to one side (making the layout 'L' shaped). There I would put a residential area with a passenger line flanked by flyer.


----------

